# Is the Dakine Tour bag right for me?



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

going on my first trip out west (JFK --> SLC) with one board, boots and bindings. 

thinking the Low Roller and High Roller might be too much bag and $. 

thoughts?


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

The low roller will be all you have to carry, though.. you'll be able to pack EVERYTHING in it.

I use a low roller.. keep 2 boards/bindings 2 pairs of boots, 4 pairs of goggles, 2 pairs of pants, some base layers, gloves, socks, tools, etc. There's a lot of room in there.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

biggator said:


> The low roller will be all you have to carry, though.. you'll be able to pack EVERYTHING in it.
> 
> I use a low roller.. keep 2 boards/bindings 2 pairs of boots, 4 pairs of goggles, 2 pairs of pants, some base layers, gloves, socks, tools, etc. There's a lot of room in there.


Dude,..! If they ever lose your bag you'll be sliding down the mountain barefooted & in your skivvies!! :blink: >

I just ordered the 165cm highroller. I'm finding out from sum other folks, it's a WAY bigger bag than I proly need! :huh:


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I've got the tour and it gets the job done. If you get it in a big enough size there's plenty of room for all your gear and outerwear. It's decently padded although I've always wrapped the nose/tail of my board to be safe. Wheels would be nice but not worth the extra money to me personally.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> going on my first trip out west (JFK --> SLC) with one board, boots and bindings.
> 
> thinking the Low Roller and High Roller might be too much bag and $.
> 
> thoughts?


If you ever do a second trip and want to bring a second board? You'll be very glad to have rollers. Your shoulders will thank you. With 2 boards n other gear, my low roller usually weights ~17kg. I embrace those rollers while SO is hulking his tour bag around, usually swearing.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

A bag is not for one trip, it's for life.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

neni said:


> If you ever do a second trip and want to bring a second board? You'll be very glad to have rollers. Your shoulders will thank you. With 2 boards n other gear, my low roller usually weights ~17kg. I embrace those rollers while SO is hulking his tour bag around, usually swearing.


I use mine for both mine and my wife's gear - and some of my kids (hence the 4 pairs of goggles, etc). We end up around 45lbs/20-21kg.

Totally worth it to have the wheels and the extra size. I think if I packed out a high roller it would be too heavy.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

my board is a 159

should i get the 165 or the 175


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> my board is a 159
> 
> should i get the 165 or the 175


156 low roller fits 164 boards. 
If you want to pack your espresso machine, iron board and excess other gear? Go bigger.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I fit my 161 ultra dream in a 156 low roller , it is tight but works well. I personally pack everything in the bag and top out near 50 lbs the max for Delta.


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

readimag said:


> Yeah I fit my 161 ultra dream in a 156 low roller , it is tight but works well. I personally pack everything in the bag and top out near 50 lbs the max for Delta.


Same here.. but I pack all the gear for 2 of us.. and some extra for the kids.


----------

